# Small diverse Israel



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the Galilee region at the north last week.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hebrewtext said:


> the Ramon crater(maktesh) in the south desert of the Negev last week:
> 
> the maktesh geological phenomena is unique and can be found only in Israel.(there are 3 makteshim in the Negev desert).


great one!
:cheers:


----------



## Gilgamesh VI (Nov 19, 2006)

Snowy Jerusalem, that same week.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

thats Hebron ^^


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Avdat* (Hebrew: עבדת‎), the remains of a Nabatean road station for their caravans, is located on a mountain in the center of the Negev Desert on the road from Petra and Eilat. Avdat was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO on June 2005.


----------



## Gilgamesh VI (Nov 19, 2006)

Hebrewtext said:


> thats Hebron ^^


You are right:bash:hno:. You can see the cave of the patriarchs...


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Montfort* is a former crusader fortress in the Upper Galilee region of northern Israel, about 22 miles (35 km) northeast of the city of Haifa and 10 miles (16 km) south of the border with Lebanon. The site is now a national park inside the Ketziv Stream Nature Reserve.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Emek Refa'im*










עמק רפאים‎, Valley of Refaim: A biblical valley (Book of Samuel) descending southwest from Jerusalem to the Valley of Elah (site of the battle of David vs. Goliath), it is an ancient route from the coastal plain to the Judean Hills.


----------



## brothejr (Jul 6, 2005)

Great shots, I never thought that it snowed in Israel!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^Thanks.

*Menashe Forest*








*Haibar on Flickr*


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Ramot Menashe*








*Haibar on Flickr*


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

some look over Tel Aviv coast line


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

more more!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

Gilgamesh VI said:


> Snowy Jerusalem, that same week.


This pic is AMAZING !!!!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

i know its 1 a day but this pic was too cool to not post it


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

find the 2 diferences :lol:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

whoa, I never knew Israel had enough space to have open spaces like those in pictures on this page.

I would visit Israel if I could, but my passport bars me from going there hno:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

double post


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

at the Dead sea .....
lowest place on earth, -412 m below sea level.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Really beautiful!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Your photos bring me joy and fill my life! Beautiful!!!! Thank you Herzeleid!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Vera Lúcia Fujimoto said:


> Your photos bring me joy and fill my life! Beautiful!!!! Thank you Herzeleid!


ur welcome lucia, it makes me happy that ur enjoying the pictures!!!


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you Herzeleid! Your photos has life, gladness and transmit peace. All I need after a day of work in a city pollutioned! Thank you so much!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know that Israel was so diverse! Stunning!


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wonderful paradise Herzeleid! Thank you guy!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohh, it's all I always dreamt!!! A paradise with a lot of flowers just for me... Wonderful Herzeleid!!! Thank you...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the Golan hights looking over the sea of Galilee


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

mt. Meron +1208 , the Galilee region.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

wow the last one is amazing thank u hebrewtext!!


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

This place is wonderful! A nature always with a lot of green, blossomy... It's like a dream...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

hello! I have a question: is it truth one can float on the "Dead Sea"? waters are like gelatine ? Someone told me that and is there anyone could confirm that?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

nestor morales said:


> hello! I have a question: is it truth one can float on the "Dead Sea"? waters are like gelatine ? Someone told me that and is there anyone could confirm that?


well not like gelatine, but they are kinda oily, the water is 10 times saltier than regular sea water, it is imposible to sink, in deep water is imposible to stand up and like everybody knows u can float even if u dont know how to swim!!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Herzeleid said:


> well not like gelatine, but they are kinda oily, the water is 10 times saltier than regular sea water, it is imposible to sink, in deep water is imposible to stand up and like everybody knows u can float even if u dont know how to swim!!


Thank you Herzeleid for that explanation. Today I learned another thing more.
However if one can floats over the waters why it is not the same on moving sands (I don't know is it said correctly in english)because density is higher in solid elements?
well, someday I'll visit those places to check by myself that wonderful site.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful pics :cheers:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful pictures as always...  I'll know Israel and I owe you my young Herzeleid!
Thank you for your beautiful job.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

over the Mediterranean coast


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow... Nice adventure!!! Great, I want...  Thank you for beautiful photos!


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Excellent pics!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Switzerland is here!!!!!!
Amazing pics!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

As always beautiful photos young Herzeleid!!! Thank you dear, I loved!!!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

makes me very happy that ur enjoying the pictures vera!!


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Herzeleid, this camel is lovely!  Some day I would like to walk with camel.... I love your photos dear...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

what about some pictures from Yerushalaim??


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

I love the mountaneous/snowy parts of the country. They are absolutely breathtaking.

Very surprising to find so much snow at such a southern latitude.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Holly land photos make me peace and hope because of Jesus! Everytime I watch those pics
I can't help think in God!
thanks for sharing those pictures


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

pictures from picasa


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Mayor Tom (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG... I never tougth that Israel would be that beautifull...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

by Hebrewtext

























Picasa by Jean

























Picasa by Tami









dont remember where i get them


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful photos lovely Herzeleid! Whenever I see the beauty of Israel, i see you with it my young! Beautiful job! Thank you!!!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

what about some pics from the neguev desert!!

Pbase by mario .n


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

from Pbase by Ben D. Mor


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Pbase by Ben D. Mor


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

by Meyer Images



























by nikolsky




















flickr by xnir


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

flickr by mirsavio


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I didn't know Israel had snow.Here in southern Chile come lot of israeli to ski and hikking, so I thought you had not high mountains. I imagined Israel a almost desertic country, but I learned is not like this.
greetings from southern Chile!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

well 50% of Israel is desert, but in like 20% of that desert u can plant trees and do agriculture, so the REAL desert of Israel would be something like 30% of the total area of the country, and they still plant trees and do agriculture there thanks to drop irrigation...

for example this is the Yatir forest, wich is planted in an area wich is considered a desert in Israel..


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing that Yatir forest! I imagine those trees are not to cut down and making paper, wood, obtain celulose. Are they to stop deserting and to try to change the climate?
It's very interesant, here in Chile we have applied israeli technologies in northern.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

yes the Yatir Forest was planted as a experiment to see the grow of trees in deserts and to stop desertification, and the results of the experiment are that desert planted forest grow faster than a regular forest, help cool down and get more rain in the area, i think the Yatir has duplicated his area just by natural grow...thats the good thing about Israel is just keeps getting more green thanks that forest are expanding naturally and more forest are being created by the JNF, Israel is the only country that haves more trees in this centery than in the last one, Nestor if u like to know about forest and fighting desertification u should check the link of the Jewish National Fund.


----------



## TheBaseTower (May 22, 2003)

Kinneret/Sea of Galilee
(The Sea of Galilee, also Sea of Genneseret, Lake Kinneret or Lake Tiberias (Hebrew ים כנרת), (Arabic بحيرة طبريا), is Israel's largest freshwater lake, being approximately 53 km (33 miles) in circumference, about 21 km (13 miles) long, and 13 km (8 miles) wide. The lake has a total area of 166 km², and a maximum depth of approximately 43 m.[3] At 209 meters below sea level, it is the lowest freshwater lake on Earth and the second-lowest lake in the world after the Dead Sea, a saltwater lake.)


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

i would love if someone planted trees in all those mountains around the kinneret, would look SO AMAZING..!!!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*(View from) Gilboa Ridge/הר הגלבוע/Har Ha'Gilboa*

*Courtesy of vad_levin on Flickr*


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Keshet Cave, Western Galilee*

*Courtesy of EagleXDV on Flickr*


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Western Galilee and the Mediterranean*

*Courtesy of EagleXDV on Flickr*


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice pics guys! I loved! Thank you...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

That's yours?


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

What a wonderful view dear Herzeleid! Thank you!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

huh?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, really amazing! Thank you!


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

where is that? Haifa?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

beautiful:cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

more!!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Sde Boker*


*Courtesy of martin.j.richards on flickr*


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

My dearest friends of this forum
Just to wish Merry Christmas to you all and thank you for this forum and for this year! 
Happy 2009!
With love, Vera


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Vera Lúcia Fujimoto said:


> My dearest friends of this forum
> Just to wish Merry Christmas to you all and thank you for this forum and for this year!
> Happy 2009!
> With love, Vera


Feliz Natal e Feliz Ano Novo Vera!


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

great pics

i especially like this one


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

double post


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you Elkhanan1!


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Great threat


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://flickr.com/photos/alangene/3257536050/sizes/l/in/set-72157613415128464/*


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice place! These cats are very smart... )) Thank you Elkhanan1, I loved!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice place for relaxing


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^That's Jaffa in the distance.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Pbase


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Very beautiful pics guys! I love this forum! Thank you, wondeful job!  I wish you all a beautiful ad pleasant weekend!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Herzeleid said:


>


*Wao!! I liked. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

those pics are super nice..kay:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Herzeleid said:


> Pbase


it looks like a partial eclipse here


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

you cannot hide to that place... if your wife caught you in tha act of having another woman.... dont run to that place.... :hilarious



tonight said:


> it looks like a partial eclipse here


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Galilee*









*Herod's Palace, Masada*









*By Florian Seiffert (F*)'s on Flickr*


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

this thread needs to be updated...


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*Sea of Galilee and Jordan valley*


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow!!! Really amazing pics guys! wonderful job...  Thank you!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

needs update

by 
ChananPhotography


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Amazing pics


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

cool video i found about touring the Golan in bike


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW!!! Palestine land is so beautiful!!!^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv summer night (2:30 at night)


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Google Earth

by Kalachov Oleg


















by Peter Seitaridi










by CarmelH


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

google earth


by Moshe Shaharur










by Avi Morag










by CarmelH










by Igor Svobodin


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

javi itzhak said:


> *Sea of Galilee and Jordan valley*



Sooooo beautiful.....almost surreal.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Triple Sinkhole Sunrise por Ilan Shacham, en Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

mt. Meron
by tzvi rozenberg



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

mt. Hermon



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Ramon Crater, Negev Desert, The Colored sand phenomenon por xnir, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

מעגן מיכאל por Michael Asharov, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Desert Snow? Dead Sea, Lowest place on earth, Israel por xnir, en Flickr


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Impresionantes esos paisajes alpinos!
Israel es muy diverso!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

by Avi Morag on Panoramio


----------



## funnyhouse88 (Feb 18, 2012)

very beautiful!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular photos from Israel....:applause:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

The road to Mt. Hermon por omeraloni, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sa'ar waterfall, Golan Heights por omeraloni, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Israel-214 por moomoobloo, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Kibbutz Deganya por jrwortman, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, refreshing shots from Israel...:cheers2:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Terracing In Samaria por Bachspics, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Road por Dror Miler, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sea of Galilee sunrise 3 por Ilan Shacham, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

The dark path por lovemyblackcat, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Amasa Roman Road por Jonathan Gropp, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sin título por BnAssaf, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Ein_Gedi_Dead_Sea-10 por Danielme, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sin título por BnAssaf, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sin título por BnAssaf, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sin título por BnAssaf, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Israel - Memories of Thailand por lovemyblackcat, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

print_5484 por yavetshm, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

1M7B5973 por stits, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Israel por The Photographer Berlin, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Ein ha-Shofet stream por Mark Lukoyanichev, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

אל המעיין por foox404, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Fisherman por Studio Danale, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

The beautiful hills of the Shfela por Brian Reiser, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Good morning por Dror Miler, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Israel-DSCN0678 por The Photographer Berlin, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

The Long Bus Ride Home 1 por stits, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

By: Israel21c


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Silence por Pedro NC, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

The Hula Valley 3 por stits, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Coral Beach Reserve, Eilat, Israel por Daniel Newcombe, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Fludings por Ran Z, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Bell Cave por L e n o r a, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Morning in snowy Golan Heights por Ran Z, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

The mouth of Alexander spring por zar_kor, en Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

view from mt. Zevolun

מבט מהר זבולון by mofeed, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

P2212750 by John Zwinck, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the city of Safed

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5351725582/



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tiberias and the sea of Galilee



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6877441325/


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/guitarist/429154323/



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

sun set por drjerryfowler, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Vibrant Green Fields por Ben Unleashed!, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

התבור por ronenbad, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

yehuda desert por niv yosi, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Desert reflection por Ran Z, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

A dead sea colorful shore por Ran Z, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Time for Freedom por Ami Faran, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

DSC_0747 (2) por sigrist1, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Trail Arc por deso1ator, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Pond by Antipatris por Ben Unleashed!, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Tel Aviv Sunset por Thomas Leikvoll, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Kfar Tavor por Abu Yotam, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sin título por Abu Yotam, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

crocodile stream por the last don, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Sunrise por Kirshbom, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Dead Sea relection por Kirshbom, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

snir river 2 por tomer rabkin, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

By Meir Naamat on Flickr


----------



## Joker87 (Dec 7, 2008)

Small and diverse indeed. Keep up the good work


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Adolam area & the Judean hills - Israel - Explore - May 25 2013 por Lior. L (trango3) thanks for +220,000 views, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

almond trees - Lachish area - Israel por Lior. L (trango3) thanks for +220,000 views, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

IMG_7227-Edit.jpg por Ilan Jaffe, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Arava_0896 por ido256, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Northern Israel to the Golan por Mike (letselem), en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Stag Party por The Israel Project, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Timna 1, Israel por juliusm2011, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Hula por mirsavio, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

hadera forest por lior1275, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

pan_Maagar_Merom_Golan por avi_ostfeld אבי אוסטפלד, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Shimii & Livni - הר לבני והר שמעי por Jonathan Gropp, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Yarkon river on Flickr by Vladimir Ostapchenko


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Israel Trail*












Israel Tourism​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dead Sea*












Israel Tourism​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tel Aviv*












Israel Tourism​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*.*












Israel Tourism​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Timna Park*












Israel Tourism​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Israel Museum, Jerusalem*












Israel Tourism​


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

sam_18 said:


> WOW!!! Palestine land is so beautiful!!!^^


What is this "Palestine" you speak of? It doesn't exist. 

Israel, however, is beautiful.


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Very beautiful! Thank you hugodiekonig...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

DSC_4029 by Alexander Gidalevich, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

hugodiekonig said:


> *Jerusalem*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice pics. In this photo you get a glimpse inside the Greek (Christian) quarters of the old city as can be determined by the Greek flag just visible on the right hand side.

The Greek community from the 19th to mid 20th century was one of the biggest groups in Jerusalem and surrounds, but because of growing tension between Jews and Moslems, Greeks unwittingly got caught in the middle and mostly migrated elsewhere, including far away places, such as Canada and Australia. However their legacy lives on in the architecture and neighbourhoods they established, including Katamon (from the Greek meaning below the monastery) and the so-called Greek colony which are now amongst Jerusalem's most desirable areas. There was a famous Greek architect who designed many of the beautiful and eclectic buildings in these areas, including the spacious grounds of the historic Greek Community Centre. If you or anyone else has photos of these areas please post them, because I'm particularly fascinated by 'old world diaspora areas'. :cheers:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_Colony,_Jerusalem

http://www.jpost.com/Local-Israel/In-Jerusalem/Its-all-Greek-to-me

http://www.haaretz.com/business/real-estate/.premium-1.566832


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vera Lúcia Fujimoto said:


> Very beautiful! Thank you hugodiekonig...


Thank you so much!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Jerusalem*











Israel Tourism​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Israel Tourism​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Golan Heights*












Israel Tourism​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Abu Gosh*










Israel Tourism​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Israel's 9th UNESCO World Heritage Site


*Beit She'arim*



IL09 2671 Beit She'arim בית שערים by Benjamin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^


IL09 2678 Beit She'arim בית שערים by Benjamin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^



IL09 2725 Beit She'arim בית שערים by Benjamin, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^



Beit She'arim NP, Israel(n97w) by George Agasandian, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^



Beit She'arim NP, Israel(9bpf) by George Agasandian, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Murallas .IMG_1182 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Santo Sepulcro .IMG_1143 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Santo Sepulcro .IMG_1129 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Santo Sepulcro .IMG_1127 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Santo Sepulcro .IMG_1121 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Muro de las Lamentaciones IMG_1010 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


IMG_0987 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Iglesia de Maria Magdalena .IMG_0977 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


IMG_0972 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Iglesia Maria Magdalena . IMG_0984 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Cúpula de la Roca . IMG_0968 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


יְרוּשָׁלַיִם IMG_0967 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Panorámica desde el Monte de los Olivos IMG_0966 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Ciudad Vieja de Jerusalén y sus murallas IMG_0964 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Panoramica . IMG_0962 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Iglesia de todas las naciones .IMG_0983 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Huerto de los olivos .IMG_0982 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Fiesta de la Recolección .IMG_1008 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Fiesta de la Recolección .IMG_1006 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Ciudadela IMG_1001 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*The* City of David Ancient Jerusalem *By Milap Rathod*​


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*The Sea of Galilee *











By Avi Sabach


The City of David Ancient Jerusalem











Northern Golan Heights











By Michael Shmidt


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Great photos thebull80.


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jerusalem Mount of Olives



















By Milap Rathod





Jerusalem's Old City Market












Sunset in the Judean Desert










By שלמה גלבר-צלם אמ


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

The Dead Sea










by Oren Valdman




The Russian Orthodox Church in Ein Kerem











by Amir Yarchi




Ancient Acre












by Michael Shmidt












by Tedi Siton


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Amazing!!! Beautiful views, thank you Thebull80!


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Western Wall













The Old City Of Jerusalem
































By Tal Or


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

the beginning of the world by Israel Nature Photography by Ary, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Deep Forest by Alex Savenok, en Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*The biblical grand canyon!!











*
*Mount Hermon












*
*Nahariya











*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Tower Of David


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Jerusalem*











by Milap Rathod

*Haifa*











by Rosemar Casabar


*Eilat
























by *
 שלמה גלבר-צלם אמן


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv-Swlibkh4


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Desert Hills by Aaron Houseknight on Panoramio


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Spring Groves by Aaron Houseknight on Panoramio


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Ein Afeq view by Aaron Houseknight on Panoramio


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Scene by Aaron Houseknight on Panoramio


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Golan Heights:










Credit:Kyle Taylor










Credit: http://igoogledisrael.com/2011/11/n...pping-medieval-fortress-in-the-golan-heights/










Credit: https://gogetfunding.com/aliyah-to-the-golan-heights/










Credit: http://www.lonelyplanet.com/israel-...seeing-tours/golan-heights-day-trip-jerusalem


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

*Jerusalem Mountains:*



Credit: Wikipedia










Credit: Kobi Zilberstein










Credit: oagiv










Credit: CarmelH










Credit: https://rabbihaber.net/2013/11/


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

*Carmel Mountain*



















Credit: http://www.runx.co.il/#!tracks/cjg9











Credit: דודי הולצמן,Dudi Holzman.
*
Carmel mountain to Tavor mountain:*









Credit: Muhammad masallah מוחמד מסאלחה


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

*Eilat Mountains - Arava Desert*


















































Credit: אילנה ב Ilana B - http://www.agenda.co.il/123/forum/954149/


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

*Britannia Park *










Credit:http://www.eyarok.org.il/trip.aspx?id=227










Credit::http://www.eyarok.org.il/trip.aspx?id=227










Credit:http://www.mapa.co.il/מפה/אטרקציות/6429










Credit:http://www.mapa.co.il/מפה/אטרקציות/6809


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

_*Goren Park - Western Galilee*_










Credit: http://www.cuponofesh.co.il










Credit: http://yulia-berezovsky.blogspot.co.il/2013/05/2013.html 
Yulia Berezovsky - 
יוליה ברזובסקי











Credit: https://travellingafeks.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/










Credit: www.cuponofesh.co.il


----------



## vera65 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wall, STUNING !! Thank you for posting... ))


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

*Timna Park - South Negev Desert*










*Credit:http://wikimapia.org*










*Credit:http://wikimapia.org*










*Credit:www.2go2.co.il יגאל מורג - Igal Morag.
*










Credit:https://www.tripadvisor.co.il/Attra...views-Timna_Park-Eilat_Southern_District.html


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

_*Gilboa Mountain - South-East Galilee*_











Creditazi shaham פזי שחם http://www.daaton.co.il/Article.aspx?id=1536










Credit:http://www.tapuz.co.il/blogs/viewEntry/2397418










Credit:Nagar http://www.groopy.co.il/galleryinfo.aspx?gaid=14672










Credit:Yohai Korem יוחאי כורם http://www.tiuli.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?tid=2408


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

* Golan Heights, Israel





















By Michael Shmidt


Dead Sea











Jericho 











*
*By 
Satish Chauhan

















**



*


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Mountain of Masada, Judea Desert












*
*Upper Galilee, Israel






















*
* Golani












Church of the Nativity by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr



Zacchaeus' Tree in Jericho by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr
*


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

_*Meron Mountain - Upper Galilee
*_*







*

*Credit:עמית מנדלסון Amit Mendelson [/B]http://www.inature.info/wiki/שמורת_הר_מירון










Credit: Ilana B אילנה ב http://www.agenda.co.il/123/forum/898280/



















Credit: טואית Toit http://www.tapuz.co.il/blogs/viewentry/3078851 טואית - Toit*


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Last picture is Meron mountain observation to Hermon mountain.


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

*Tel Aviv-Yafo: *







[/url]IMG_2302 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2304 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2300 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2301 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2322 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3343 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3349 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3356 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3359 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2329 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3373 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3337 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3362 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3368 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3369 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3367 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3370 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3371 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3372 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3383 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3388 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3376 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3381 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3384 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3400 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3402 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3406 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3404 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3405 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3390 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3397 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3403 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3393 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3374 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3375 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2272 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2271 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3328 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2332 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3327 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2208 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2336 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2209 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]
That's me in the green shirt!


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

[/url]IMG_3399 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3331 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3332 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2165 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2135 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2324 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2296 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2141 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2145 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3330 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3338 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3321 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3323 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3307 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3382 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2207 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2206 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2146 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3301 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2307 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3304 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2211 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2186 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3296 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3295 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3291 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3320 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3325 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2159 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3290 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2134 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

*Jerusalem*







[/url]IMG_2128 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2125 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3273 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3269 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3265 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3264 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3266 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3255 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3258 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2113 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2172 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2109 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

*Dead Sea, Masada, and Judean Desert*







[/url]IMG_3248 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3251 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3250 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3246 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3243 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3219 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3132 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2063 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3292 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3202 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3206 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2065 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3204 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3178 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2025 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3225 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3175 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2047 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2023 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2014 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2009 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3097 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2007 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3101 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2037 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3090 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3070 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3068 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1991 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1998 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2990 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

*Jerusalem & Tzfat*







[/url]IMG_3030 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3032 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3025 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3021 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3258 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2981 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2998 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3024 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2894 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3018 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1966 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3043 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2994 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2924 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3063 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2963 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3013 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3031 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3041 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3045 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1964 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3048 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3054 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1975 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1971 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1974 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1967 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1983 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1986 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2988 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1972 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1969 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1966 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1963 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1961 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1960 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1959 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

*Kinneret (Sea of Galilee) and the Golan Heights*







[/url]IMG_2931 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2943 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2941 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2939 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2927 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2907 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1932 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1933 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2900 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2789 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1931 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]
View to Syria^

*Tzfat Area*







[/url]IMG_2891 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2874 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2850 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2835 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2864 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2814 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2812 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2860 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2941 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2817 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1909 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1903 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1901 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2804 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1890 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2791 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2801 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1881 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2956 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_2806 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_1880 by Dmitri Shufutinsky, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

The Marina in Ashdod













Beaches in Tel Aviv












Jezreel Valley












Mar Saba Monastery, Kidron Valley














# ynetnews


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Caesarea Harbor National Park















Sunset in Tel Aviv











@NOAM 



Sea Of Galilee, Israel














@michael.shmidt.art


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

[/URL]Dormition Abbey by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr





Mount Zion by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr
















divided by koala-x, on Flickr

nature - Israel by Lior. L, on Flickr



Jordan Valley by Marina Berlin, on Flickr



Country View by Lior Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Nitzana chalk desert on the western Negev










http://www.goodiz.tv/hamukey-nitzana/


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Tel Aviv sunset













*Western Negev, Israel*


























https://youtu.be/LER7lcnzoDU



____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Tel Aviv

































Jerusalem


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunset Kfar Vradim











Haifa
























Caesarea


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Israel-Carmel-050508 059 by RonAlmog, on Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Israel Countryside by xnir, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

The Lonely Tree by xnir, en Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Plantation in rows for involve jezreel 













Church of the Beatitudes, Capernaum


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Israel Landscapes 2015 by Tom Shahar, on Flickr


(Very) Good Morning ! by Israel Nature Photography by Ary, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*VINEYARD BEAUTIFUL ISRAEL *


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

[









Tel Afek by Moshe Tachnai on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Galilee from the Golan










Jerusalem Old City.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

נמל יפו העתיקה | The old port, Jaffa, Israel by Ron Shoshani, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

The State Of Now by Ron Shoshani, on Flickr

Here comes the flood by Ron Shoshani, on Flickr


The Jaffa Clock Tower by Ron Shoshani, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Tel Aviv lookout by Ron Shoshani, on Flickr















Rothschild boulevard by Ron Shoshani, on Flickr


[url=https://flic.kr/p/5BdQ9x]Boing Boing: Tel Aviv Performing Arts Center by Ron Shoshani, on Flickr[/URL]


----------

